# Results from third HOSCCNC race in Winston-Salem, NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
What a GREAT day of racing!!! I think everyone had a very good time. We welcomed new racer Tucker Durgin along with returning 1/24th scale racer Danny Hamby.
We started out with the Novice/Newbie class running on the big 5 by 27 foot road course. I neglected to write down which of the three chassis options each driver had chosen to run, but I did see a lot of Tomy Super G+s and Tomy Turbos with a least one or possibly two G3Rs. Danny ran a "Rent A Wreck" TOMY Turbo from my box of loaner cars. Each segment was for two minutes. Here is the finishing order with lap totals for each lane:

RED BLUE WHITE YELLOW TOTAL
1. Danny Hamby 16 17 17 17 67
2. Jim Morris 16 15 17 16 64
3. Cliff Henke 13 15 15 17 60
4. Michael Trasente 12 15 16 15 58
5. Bill Davis 14 13 14 16 57
6. Joe Caponero 12 15 14 15 56
7. Carmin Trasente 14 13 14 14 55
8. Donnie Dunovant(and replacement driver)
16 14 15 9 54
9. J.T. Carney 14 13 13 11 51
10. Chris Campbell 9 11 11 11 45
11. Joey Caponero 10 11 10 11 42
12. Tucker Durgin 10 10 10 9 39
This was Tucker's first time running HO slot cars with us, so he actually did really well for the very limited time he got to spend on the track before we started racing. Young Joey Cap's(Seven years old?) racing has improved immensely since last month's event, he was only three laps behind Chris.

The second event of the day was the SRT "SPEC" class where everyone runs a totally stock TOMY Turbo SRT with a set of .458" Super Tires from Tommy Hiester. I hand out the tires just before the racing starts to help even the field, so-to-speak. We ran this event on the 4 by 16 foot WIZZ track. each segment again was for two minutes. Here is the finishing order with lap totals for each lane:

RED WHITE BLUE YELLOW TOTAL
1. Danny Hamby 28 30 24 21 103
2. Jim Morris 24 25 25 23 97
3. Vernon Dew 26 27 18 25 96
4. Bill Davis 22 21 22 23 88
5. Cliff Henke 21 18 19 18 76
6. Donnie Dunovant 17 15 18 20 70
7. Chis Campbell 13 19 16 21 69
8. Joey Caponero 16 19 15 17 67
9. Tucker Durgin 16 17 16 17 66
10. Joe Caponero 7 18 19 19 63
Great runs in this event by Jim Morris, Bill Davis, and Cliff Henke. Joey Cap again showed his marked improvement by beating a couple of other competitors, including his Dad, Joe.......who did have some car issues in the first segment.

The last event of the day was the Super Stocks back on the big 5 by 27 foot road course. Each segment was for three minutes. Due to the lateness of the day random numbers were drawn for starting positions. A total of 14 drivers took up the challenge to see who was the "Big Dog" of the day. Vernon Dew claimed the top spot by bringing his Slottech T3 home first. Two drivers had matching lap totals for second and third with the difference being less than half a lap. Sixth and Seventh places were also on the same lap with the difference being about six feet! Here are the lap totals by lane and also the type of chassis run:

RED BLUE WHITE YELLOW TOTAL
1. Vernon Dew T3 35 34 34 33 136
2. Bob Weichbrodt G3R 31 34 32 32 129
3. Danny Hamby G3R 35 32 28 34 129 
4. Jim Morris G3R 28 31 31 32 122
5. Michael Trasente Storm 30 31 29 29 119
6. Bill Davis Storm 28 30 30 30 118
7. Carmin Trasente Storm 28 30 31 29 118
8. Donnie Dunovant G3R 28 30 31 32 116
9. J.T. Carney Storm 28 30 28 29 115
10. Cliff Henke G3R 28 27 29 26 110
11. Joe Caponero Storm 25 26 27 25 103
12. Chris Campbell Storm 25 22 26 24 97
13. Tucker Durgin Storm 19 25 25 25 94
14. Joey Cassiba T3 7 28 27 27 89

So, a big congratulations to Vernon on his Super Stock win! Also to guest 1/24th scale racer and part-time HO'er Danny Hamby on his two wins! Jim Morris grabbed two second place finishes along with a fourth in Super Stock. Hard Luck Awards go to Joe Cap for breaking his chassis in the SRT race and to Joey Cassiba for the issues he had at the start of the race with his T3 in the Red lane. I second guessed myself for putting a new set of tires on my car at the start of the Super Stock race, they ended up being a little too low and slowed the car down by half a second a lap or so......live and learn, LOL!



Bob Weichbrodt
HOSCCNC
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

